# ski boot specs



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2011)

anyone know of a website that accumulates or aggregates ski boot specifications?  i enjoy wasting hours of time on the internet over-analyzing purchasing decisions and i'd like to find a site that compares boot from multiple manufacturers.

a site where i can put in specs like 103mm Footbed width, 3 buckle, Flex index = 90 - 120 and then have the site spit back all the boots that meet my criteria.

a lot of retailers offer some sorting but seems to be more price/brand than spec related.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2011)

I think the biggest issue you'd have with all that data is that ski boot flexes don't have an industry standard, so what is a 110 flex for one manufacturer might be anothers 90 flex and a thirds 130 flex :smash:  More of an apples to oranges instead of an apples to apples kind of thing


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 18, 2011)

My GOD! :-o .... And have informed buyers purchase the correct ski boot the first time! You must be mad! 
The industry would never tollerate that!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> anyone know of a website that accumulates or aggregates ski boot specifications?  i enjoy wasting hours of time on the internet over-analyzing purchasing decisions and i'd like to find a site that compares boot from multiple manufacturers.
> 
> a site where i can put in specs like 103mm Footbed width, 3 buckle, Flex index = 90 - 120 and then have the site spit back all the boots that meet my criteria.
> 
> a lot of retailers offer some sorting but seems to be more price/brand than spec related.







Beetlenut said:


> My GOD! :-o .... And have informed buyers purchase the correct ski boot the first time! You must be mad!
> The industry would never tollerate that!



I had the uncomfortable chuckle of self realization with Gary's post, but was calmed to know that it is not an illness but a ski industry conspiracy.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 18, 2011)

If you are in the market for boots, stats won't help. You gotta try them on. Not only to flex ratings vary between different companies, they can vary within a companies entire lineup. Worse yet, different skiers can rate flex differently depending on weight, athleticism, and ability. Try on all the boots that are in your category range and slam that tongue how you like it, its the only way you'll ever know.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> If you are in the market for boots, stats won't help. You gotta try them on. Not only to flex ratings vary between different companies, they can vary within a companies entire lineup. Worse yet, different skiers can rate flex differently depending on weight, athleticism, and ability. Try on all the boots that are in your category range and slam that tongue how you like it, its the only way you'll ever know.



no plans to order something sight unseen from ebay or some e-tailer and I get that flex isn't a standard + is subjective.  i'm more concerned with footbed width as i have a wide foot. Yes, a good boot fitter will point me to the right boot and may be able to take a narrow boot and make it work for me, but as i said, i ENJOY over-analyzing stuff and would feel better having a list of candidates rather than walking in and saying "what do you have for me?".

i *could* go to all the manufacturers website, read every model's spec and create my own comparison but i don't enjoy *that* part of the analytics.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree there's got to be information somewhere especially on width. When I bought my boot I just went to a bootfitter, he measured my feet and said I've got just 3 boots that will fit your wide feet. I tried all three but only one fit well. 
He knew what the wide boot were!

I'm hoping to keep my 3 year old Salomon X-Waves for a while since the new Salomons aren't as wide.


----------



## Rushski (Jan 18, 2011)

Skis.com has pull-downs that can filter different aspects of the boots they carry.  Of course this should only be used as a reference and not in the place of trying boots on in a reputable shop.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 18, 2011)

Rushski said:


> Skis.com has pull-downs that can filter different aspects of the boots they carry.  Of course this should only be used as a reference and not in the place of trying boots on in a reputable shop.



thanks, exactly what i'm looking for as a reference. though it seems to be limited to what they have in stock as i know dalbello makes a boot in 103 width that doesn't show on their list while other dalbellos do. but it is a great start!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 19, 2011)

Just because a boot is a certain width does not mean it will fit you.  I currently wear a pair of Atomic Hawx boots.  They are 100mm wide for the last.  Every time I have tried on a 98mm boot it has been very painful.  Tecnica has a series this year called the Inferno.  It is 98mm wide and I can wear them for a long time in the shop with no problems.

Were the boot is a certain mm width is just as important as what that width is.  A few weeks ago a man cam in who had bought the Atomic LiveFit that has a rubber sidewall, to allow a much wider foot to go in them.  The only problem was that he had VERY short toes and the wide part of his foot was infront of the flexible part.  The boot was crushing his foot because of the placement of his foot in it.  This was after a "bootfitter" had done his work with him.  We pulled his foot backwards in the boot, and you could then see the sides bulge out.


----------



## Rushski (Jan 19, 2011)

Definitely agree w/Hawkshot, boots can vary even in the same lengths and widths between models.  The Tecnicas I brought back have a very tepered toebox, even at 100mm, compared to other brands (or so I'm told).  Also they have a lower heel-instep ratio, which was a problem w/my feet.

The Salomon Quests I now have are actually a .5 size down but feel bigger than the Tecnicas.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.skinet.com/ski/gear/boots

seems to be what i'm looking for.. independent info sortable by different criteria.


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been thinking about new boots this season. My other ones are still OK.... but I'm sure I could do a lot better and I've always felt a bit off in the ones I have now. Not enough lateral support. They are either too tight or too loose. no sweet spot. 

But I have no idea where to begin. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2011)

i've been on the skinet.com site for the past 30 minutes sorting and reading. seems pretty good for basic research. put in your budget and desired features and you get a nice list of potential matches.


----------



## hammer (Oct 24, 2011)

Nick said:


> I've been thinking about new boots this season. My other ones are still OK.... but I'm sure I could do a lot better and I've always felt a bit off in the ones I have now. Not enough lateral support. They are either too tight or too loose. no sweet spot.
> 
> But I have no idea where to begin. :lol:



This guy...or another boot fitter of your choice...

http://www.profileorthoticcenter.com

In my experience (on my 3rd pair of boots and the 2nd pair are still fine) it helps to get a boot fitter to evaluate your situation and provide recommendations before you go shopping.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 24, 2011)

i stumbled upon the Dalbello BOSS ID boot.. i'd been interested in the Kryptons in the past but they didn't fit my feet well, the BOSS is a similar 3 buckle "look" but wider foot bed and alower flex rating than the Ks.   even tho it is 3 buckle i dno't think it shares the same shell design as the Krypton.   Anybody hear anything on this boot?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i stumbled upon the Dalbello BOSS ID boot.. i'd been interested in the Kryptons in the past but they didn't fit my feet well, the BOSS is a similar 3 buckle "look" but wider foot bed and alower flex rating than the Ks.   even tho it is 3 buckle i dno't think it shares the same shell design as the Krypton.   Anybody hear anything on this boot?



I own these.  They arrived 2 days ago, so not a ton of time in them yet.

They are somewhat similar to the kryptons, mainly because of the center buckle.  I have owned the Dalbello Blender in the past, which are similar, but a softer flex.  I really enjoyed those in the past, and am looking forward to the ID liner, and stiffer flex.

They do not have all of the adjustments of the Kryptons unfortunately, but happen to fit my foot quite well.  I was never able to wear a Krypton comfortably, mainly because my instep was too high, and the last a bit narrow.

The ID version is significantly lighter than the regular pait I have on the wall.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i stumbled upon the Dalbello BOSS ID boot.. i'd been interested in the Kryptons in the past but they didn't fit my feet well, the BOSS is a similar 3 buckle "look" but wider foot bed and alower flex rating than the Ks.   even tho it is 3 buckle i dno't think it shares the same shell design as the Krypton.   Anybody hear anything on this boot?



Boss ID is a 3 Piece Shell for a wide foot! Great boot and a good seller at the shop


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 25, 2011)

I desperately need new boots this season. I've been in a pair of Atomic Supercross boots since I guess 03' maybe 04'.  I will start looking at some specs so thanks for the link but mainly when I get up north I'll be heading to Green Mountain Ortho and talking to them about my options and going from there. It took 3 sessions with the last pair to get them dialed in.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Boss ID is a 3 Piece Shell for a wide foot! Great boot and a good seller at the shop



Are any of the pieces interchangeable with the Krypton line?  Could a stiffer Krypton tongue be used if desired?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 25, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Boss ID is a 3 Piece Shell for a wide foot! Great boot and a good seller at the shop



hmmm
 i could maybe drive up this weekend to try on and buy if l like em.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 29, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Boss ID is a 3 Piece Shell for a wide foot! Great boot and a good seller at the shop



Stopped by the shop today and guy I spoke with said you didn't have the BOSS boot (and I didn't see any either).


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 29, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Boss ID is a 3 Piece Shell for a wide foot! Great boot and a good seller at the shop





gmcunni said:


> Stopped by the shop today and guy I spoke with said you didn't have the BOSS boot (and I didn't see any either).



Sounds like it was such a good seller that it sold out. :wink:


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Stopped by the shop today and guy I spoke with said you didn't have the BOSS boot (and I didn't see any either).



Or talk to someone else there, have limited sizes.

http://suburbanskiandbike.com/store/product/15910/Boss-ID-11-12-250/


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Or talk to someone else there, have limited sizes.
> 
> http://suburbanskiandbike.com/store/product/15910/Boss-ID-11-12-250/



i asked a guy who was helping another customer with boots.

guess they lost a sale. 275 "in stock" and that was my size last year when they fitted me for Kryptons.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 29, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i asked a guy who was helping another customer with boots.
> 
> guess they lost a sale. 275 "in stock" and that was my size last year when they fitted me for Kryptons.



Skidmarks better offer you a sweet deal to get you back over....


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a chart of backcountry AT boots with specs that I put together for last year.  I don't think you were looking for bc specific, but just in case you or others were interested:

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2010/12/gear-review-backcountry-boot-comparison.html


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i asked a guy who was helping another customer with boots.
> 
> guess they lost a sale. 275 "in stock" and that was my size last year when they fitted me for Kryptons.



Did you get anything yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get anything yet?



no, going to call around to see who's got the boss id in stock this weekend.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 7, 2011)

You should....seems like #26-27 shells are the norm these days to be in the early shipments/early sales.....  Fwiw gm, pretty sure I spotted a 27.5 up on wall at store(Freeport Ski & Bike), just south of Freeport(ME)...  There are two versions(fflex-stiffness?) of that boot, if I'm not mistaken...can't remember which it was..


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 7, 2011)

bigbog said:


> You should....seems like #26-27 shells are the norm these days to be in the early shipments/early sales.....  Fwiw gm, pretty sure I spotted a 27.5 up on wall at store(Freeport Ski & Bike), just south of Freeport(ME)...  There are two versions(fflex-stiffness?) of that boot, if I'm not mistaken...can't remember which it was..



thanks steve. 

didn't do much shopping this weekend, did storm clean up instead.  checked a local shop who has BOSS but no ID liners.  got to get moving on the purchase, could be skiing very soon!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah _*G*_, cooler temps are due sometime...;-), of course you're only..let's see ~250mi away from Freeport...LOL.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 10, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Yeah _*G*_, cooler temps are due sometime...;-), of course you're only..let's see ~250mi away from Freeport...LOL.



i'll be up that way in the spring on my way to the loaf  . . . but i want new boots before then :-D


----------

